# Rabbit Help



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What wormers are safe to use in Rabbits? I have Safeguard and Ivomec on hand if that is okay to give them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know Safeguard is safe for rabbits. Never used Ivomec on them so I don't know about that one.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have used ivermectin paste with my rabbits. As well as safegaurd.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What is the dosage for Safeguard? The Ivomec I have is the injectable stuff. Thanks guys! Two more questions, is Albon light sensitive? Can Albon be given to rabbits, if so what's the dosage?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/rabbits/292619-worming-rabbits-when-what.html

Check out the showchains I make! 
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Why do you think your rabbits need worming nay I ask? Often time if they are losing weight check the pan or ground. I had over 20 (showed n bred years ago and just kept everyone when I retired them) anyway I found often times they were spilling their pellets and losing weight. Once I moved there bowls up to a higher spot( they have to almost stretch to get to their feed) and everytime they gained weight back right away.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Because he's losing weight. I'm not going to lie, he's old and he has never been wormed in his lifetime. He will be 10 this spring (if he makes it). He has stopped eating his pellets completely. The only things that he's eating is his treats that we give him. He's getting very weak and I'm getting a little worried about him. I just thought a good worming would do him good while he's down.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you goatgirl, that's what I was looking for!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Your welcome
Sorry I can't tell about the Albon stuff.

Check out my show chains! 
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

A little vit b may help boost his appetite. You could put warm water in with his pellets and mash them up. Also mine like oatmeal. 10 is a good old age for a rabbit.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's okay, goatgirl132, I just found out that my mom threw it out. It was outdated. I don't have any vitB on hand, but I will check at the vet's office Saturday. We have been giving him wheat bread. We saw some people with show rabbits doing that. He loves it! I may try mashing up some of his pellets with water tomorrow. I thought his bowl looked like it was down like he had eating a little, but I can't be certain. Thank you so much!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I don't worm mine unless I need too. I have never had a problem with worm in my rabbits.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

